# Sony XBR4 vs Sharp Aquos (82U) vs Planar



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I just posted my main thread which goes through my whole theater setup that I am thinking of getting. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-components/9530-new-ht-complete-comparison.html


This thread is specifically for the comparison of the tv's listed above. 

I look forward to everyone's input! 

Brett


----------

